# API 570 Course مع الأسئلة



## سليمان1 (14 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أقدم لكم كورس api 570 ومعه الأسئلة ولا تنسونا من دعائكم


----------



## سليمان1 (14 نوفمبر 2010)

هذا هو الرابط
http://www.4shared.com/dir/VxZZIHsy/API_570_material.html


----------



## hhhkhalil (12 ديسمبر 2010)

thank you very much


----------



## جعفووووري (9 أبريل 2011)

thankssssssssssssssss


----------



## safa aldin (9 أبريل 2011)

بــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ الله ـــــــــــــــــــــــــ فيك ــــارك


----------



## jowar (8 فبراير 2012)

*thank you very much. Excellent Material
*


----------



## virtualknight (22 فبراير 2012)

thanks


----------



## فادي الجامع (21 أبريل 2012)

شكرا جزيلا اخي العزيز ما قصرت


----------



## يوسف عثمانو (8 سبتمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Mechanical 92 (19 مايو 2013)

Thanks is not enough for your effort


----------

